# ? HERTZ in ARUBA



## gands.frost (Feb 11, 2006)

I've always been successful in securing discounted rates with Hertz in the US using my AA cdp etc.  Not happening in Aruba.  

Any tips for valid Hertz PC codes (upgrades, money-off etc,) or CDP's for Aruba please?

India


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 12, 2006)

I am sorry no one has responded to your post.  I cannot help with Hertz as we book with Jansen in Aruba.  I suggest you go to www.visitaruba.com or www.aruba-bb.com and pose this question.  Many people who go to Aruba every year (9th year for me) use Jansen or Tropic.  Linda


----------



## 2hokies (Feb 12, 2006)

My husband ALWAYS rents with Hertz in the US since he travels almost weekly.  The local Aruba companies beat the Hertz rate everytime we checked.  Most PC codes we had didn't apply due to limitations in the fine print (ie: US rentals only, etc).  We rented with Econo.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 12, 2006)

The first few years we went to Aruba we used the US companies as we were "partners", Emerald Lane yada yada yada - you know the drill.  Then we got smart - we were paying more, had bad cars with no a/c etc.  Hate to badmouth them but.... Linda


----------

